# Circuito para medir Triacs



## walter leonardo (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola, encontré este circuito para medir Triacs que esta bueno, le hice una pequeña modificación, osea en ves de ponerle una lampara de 12v 6w le puse un LED verde.
1_El circuito tiene que estar alimentado por corriente continua.





Circuito modificado.

2_Esta bien la modificación que ice?
3_Alguna otra modificación se le podría hacer para mejorar el circuito?


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 18, 2010)

Es obvio y esta muy claro en el circuito, que funciona con corriente continua.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 18, 2010)

> Si es pulsante (sin filtrar) la prueba es mas correcta ya que en el momento sueltes el pulsador se apagará la lampara. De otra forma se quedará encendida. Si la prueba es con alterna tampoco pasa nada. Tan solo que se iluminará a la mitad de potencia la lampara y se desconectara al soltar el pulsador
Salutres.


----------



## walter leonardo (Ago 19, 2010)

Muy buena data amigo. Si lo alimentamos con una batería de 12v al circuito que yo modifique funciona bien, pero si lo alimentas con un transformador, un puente rectificador y un capacitor(fuente) el circuito no funciona bien, pero si le agregas un integrado regulador de tensión de 12v a la fuente funciona bien como si fuese una batería de 12v.

O para los que quieran hacerlo con *AC* les paso esta imagen con el circuito.


----------



## mcrven (Ago 19, 2010)

walter leonardo dijo:


> ...
> 
> 1_El circuito tiene que estar alimentado por corriente continua.
> 
> ...



Permítanme recordarles que el TRIAC es un dispositivo para conmutar y o modificar las fases de una onda de corriente alterna, o sea, AC.

Si lo prueban con DC (corriente continua), solo probarán uno solo de los diodos en antiparalelo contenidos en el dispositivo (En realidad son un par de transistores), lo cual daría como resultado, una prueba incompleta.

El TRIAC debe comprobarse con corriente alterna y con bombillo o lámpara incandescente. Recuerden que un led es un diodo, y esto conlleva una rectificación, o sea que, el dispositivo sería probado con corriente pulsante unipolar en los MT, con la compuerta excitada en DC, según la propuesta de Walter o, en AC según como se debería excitar.

Saludos y éxitos con las pruebas:

P.D.: Un dimmer modificado suele ser una mejor opción.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 19, 2010)

Además un triac puede estar "medio roto" puede ir en un sentido bien y en el otro estar cruzado o abierto.
Otra cosa es que con cargas demasiado pequeñas puede no funcionar.
Yo pondría dos lámparas incandescentes, cada una con un diodo en un sentido en serie y vería si las dos se encienden y se apagan cuando tocan.


----------



## walter leonardo (Ago 19, 2010)

Gracias, muy buena respuesta de los dos, ya caí como es el tema .

1_Creen que así estaría bien y seria una prueba precisa?
2_No creen que si se rompe un componente dentro del Triac no se rompería el otro también al mismo tiempo?, por ser de la misma característica y estar trabajando con corriente alterna en un circuito el Triac?

Esta forma también podría ser la correcta?
Envés de usar dos lamparas usar dos leds.

Se nota que no quiero usar lamparas?jeje.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 19, 2010)

la R1 hacela variable o con ua selectora varia entre ceirtos valores.

por que una cosa tipica es la Ig . de lso triacs.
si es compuerta sensible o no sensible o durisima :enfadado:.......me paso.

si la Ig. es insuficiente puede que solo conduzca un semiciclo, necesita mas Ig. para que conduzca en ambos.

en fin, vas a terminar haciendo un probador completo de las caracteristicas de el triac que pongas.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2010)

El problema de los leds es que irán con 20mA y con esa corriente es probable que el triac no funcione.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 20, 2010)

walter leonardo dijo:


> .....2_No creen que si se rompe un componente dentro del Triac no se rompería el otro también al mismo tiempo?, por ser de la misma característica y estar trabajando con corriente alterna en un circuito el Triac?


En algún caso (Singular) he visto un TRIAC que conducía en un solo sentido, pero lo mas común es que se pongan en corto y/o directamente exploten.


Scooter dijo:


> El problema de los leds es que irán con 20mA y con esa corriente es probable que el triac no funcione.


O que su funcionamiento sea errático.


fernandob dijo:


> ....si es compuerta sensible o no sensible o durisima :enfadado:.......me paso.....


Cierto, y buen punto.
Pero creo que el análisis de la sensibilidad de Gate se excede de lo que quiere hacer @walter-leonardo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 20, 2010)

No es que crea o deje de creer. En infinidad de ocasiones he tenido en la mano triacs cruzados o abiertos en un solo sentido y en el otro funcionaban bien.
Lo que hacíamos era probarlos con poca carga; 25W 220V y con mucha carga; 1000W en varias ocasiones.


----------



## walter leonardo (Ago 20, 2010)

Hola, muy buenos puntos amigos. Ahora con los puntos importantes que me mencionaron ice dos circuitos alimentados con AC, uno con 24v y el otro con 15v y con lamparas.

1_Ahora tengo unas dudas, cual de los dos circuitos es el mejor para probar los Triacs?
2_Los diodos no tendrían que ser mas grandes?
Notause lamparas de 28v porque en el simulador no tenia lamparas de 24v ni tampoco de 15v.


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 20, 2010)

walter leonardo dijo:


> . . . Esta forma también podría ser la correcta?
> Envés de usar dos lamparas usar dos leds . . .



Si señor, aca les dejo mi sugerencia.


----------



## walter leonardo (Ago 20, 2010)

Hola Mandrake.
Pero los LEDs no empezarían a parpadear?


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 20, 2010)

Para que se note el parpadeo, la frecuencia tiene que ser menor de 25Hz. Un circuito "algo parecido" a ese (solo la resistencia y los leds), yo usaba para monitorear la presencia de voltaje la red de 120V.


----------



## walter leonardo (Ago 21, 2010)

Hola Mandrake,
Otra duda jeje.
La tensión inversa de los LEDs no superaría los 5v y no se romperían de la forma que lo pones?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2010)

Está la otra rama y los diodos normales en serie que protegen, pero la verdad es que sobra casi todo ahí. Con una sola resistencia y los leds en antiparalelo es suficiente.


----------



## walter leonardo (Ago 21, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Bueno tomando conceptos de todos ustedes y mios modifique el circuito.

1_Le agregue la resistencia de 100ohm para hacer circular mayor corriente en el triac para poder usar los LEDs.
2_Otra cosa que agregue fue el potenciómetro de 10k para proteger la corriente de gate que tienen algunos triac, por ejemplo:
*TIC206A*
Vdrm=100V
It(rms)=4A
Itsm=25A
Igt=5mA
Vgt=2V
Vtm=2,2V
Itm=4,2A
Ih=30mA
Como ven la intensidad máxima de gate del TIC206A es de 5mA por lo tanto si no hubiese puesto el potenciómetro de 10k pasaría 15mA y el gate del triac se rompería.
3_Ahora quisiera saber si con este circuito se podría medir el triac:
*BTA/BTB06B*
Vdrm=400/800V
It(rms)=6A
Itsm=60A
Igt=100mA
Vgt=1,5V
Vtm=1,65V
Itm=8,5A
Ih=50mA
Como vieron este triac tiene una intensidad máxima de gate de 100ma por eso les preguntaba.
4_Si me equivoco o me falta algo háganme saber.
Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2010)

R3 y R5 pueden ser una sola.


----------



## walter leonardo (Ago 21, 2010)

Y de cuantos vatios tendría que ser la resistencia, de 1/2 o de 1/4 de vatios es suficiente?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2010)

Calculalo.
15V-3=12
12*12/1000=...


----------



## Mandrake (Ago 22, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> Está la otra rama y los diodos normales en serie que protegen, pero la verdad es que sobra casi todo ahí. Con una sola resistencia y los leds en antiparalelo es suficiente.



 La funcion de la resistencia de 150 ohm, es de asegurar que la corriente minima de prueba sea 100mA; y es una sugerencia para satisfacer la opinion de las personas, que ya hicieron su objecion.



walter leonardo dijo:


> . . . La tensión inversa de los LEDs no superaría los 5v y no se romperían de la forma que lo pones?



  Eres cerrado o te falta entendimiento; los leds no se dañan porque el voltaje inverso maximo, sera el de la juntura del diodo opuesto y con una resistencia se limita la corriente para ambos leds. En el circuito que usted muestra, si tiene ese problema.

La potencia de la resistencia de 150 ohm es de 2W. Se puede reemplazar por dos resistencias en paralelo, de 330 ohm y 1W de disipacion.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 22, 2010)

Cuando dije eso aún no llevaba la resistencia "de sobrecarga", llevaba dos diodos en serie y una resistencia cada led.
En el momento en el que walter leonardo dijo eso los leds no estaban en antiparalelo, estaban en dos ramas separadas y lo único que los protegía eran los diodos rectificadores adicionales.


----------



## walter leonardo (Ago 22, 2010)

Hola de vuelta.
Modifique el circuito de vuelta al ver que cometí un error.

Y aquí otro circuito mas pero para probar Tiristores algo parecido.

A este circuito le puse un potenciómetro de 100k para proteger la intensidad de gate de algunos tiristores que soportan un máximo de intensidad en gate de 0,26mA
Cualquier problema que encuentren en los circuitos me avisan.
Saludos.


----------



## walter leonardo (Ago 30, 2010)

Es conveniente poner la resistencia R1 antes del potenciómetro R5 en el circuito que puse o así esta bien?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2010)

walter leonardo dijo:


> Es conveniente poner la resistencia R1 antes del potenciómetro R5 en el circuito que puse o así esta bien?


Es indistinto      .


----------



## forall (Nov 11, 2016)

hola
se que el tema es viejo pero acabo de encontrarlo.
quiero fabricarme el comprobador de triacs expuesto por el amigo mandrake pero tengo unas dudas:
1 ¿los leds no influyen en la alterna rectificandola y por consiguiente falsearian la medida?
2 ¿me serviria el mismo circuito para medir tiristores, scr y mosfet?
3 ¿como tienen que indicar los leds para saber si esta bien el componente que se mida? (supongo que en el caso de poder medir otro componente diferente del triac, los leds marcarian diferente)
4 en el caso de poder medir diferentes componentes, ¿ como habria que actuar con los dos pulsadores y cual seria su efecto?
no se si alguien me lo puede aclarar.
gracias


----------

